
Ask HN: Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical replacement? - porker
After 18 years&#x27; service my Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical&#x27;s scroll wheel is no longer working reliably, and I need a replacement.<p>I appreciate:<p>- this mouse&#x27;s size<p>- being able to use it left-handed or right-handed (it&#x27;s symmetrical&#x2F;ambidextrous) - I switch to help with RSI<p>To many it&#x27;s a classic mouse, as much as the Microsoft Intellimouse.<p>What do you recommend as a modern-day replacement?
======
thomasedwards
Apple Magic Mouse ;)

